# anxiety meds for dogs?



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

So our vet came to the conclusion that Leo has separation anxiety. While the meds are only 4$ a month...it seems kind of ridiculous to me to put him on them? We've been doing some behavioral therapy exercises which seem to be working very well. I have also looked up older threads for some more ideas. Is it possible that he could overcome it without needing meds? Couldn't they be harmful to him? To me meds seem like a quick fix for somebody who doesn't want to deal with their pet and I'm worried that a drug intended for humans could harm him -sigh- the vets reassurance hasn't helped.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

lol I suffer from Anxiety as well and all of the questions you asked are relevant in the human world as well. Meds or therapy or both? Those are the major questions. I don't know about anxiety in dogs. What sort of therapy do you do for them? What kind of medication was he prescribed?


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

lol... my cousin has a mountain fiest that the vet has on anxiety meds... she is like 10 years old and everytime one of their kids comes near here she pees all over herself.... i dont know if the meds help all i know is everytime om over there then dog stays asleep


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Isn't Leo still a young puppy?? Bella is going to be 8 months and would rather be up your butt and follow you around than be by herself. She hates her crate and has never had a negative experience to have a reason to hate it. She will willingly go in it when told to though. She had some serious separation issues when I brought her home at 4 1/2 months from the breeder because someone was always home with her and she never was alone. I broke her of her issue because I won't tolerate that. She would still rather be with me but even when I am home I will put her in her crate so she can have her own space and I can as well. I would never put my dog on meds for that. I would just work with Leo and give him time by himself in his crate. I mean how bad is he??


----------



## Kathleen (Apr 3, 2011)

I think, depending on the dog and the family, it can be a good thing. 
I've had clients who were just looking to calm (drug) their dog, and I had clients who have used both. They were committed 100% with active training, and their dog did well. 
Some dogs might need it for Thunder Storms, or car rides.. I am ok with that. I am ok, with dogs who have behavioral (as in anxiety, not puppy stage)problems, to be on a little Ace, or whatever the dr prescribes.


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Well we looked up some sites suggested by the vet and have done exercises involving closing doors with him on the other side and not coming out until he calms down. We also have not been letting him out of his kennel in the morning or when we get home until he calms down. He is no longer allowed on furniture and the vet said we are not allowed to give him attention everytime he desires it. We also have been giving him a stuffed kong everytime he goes in his kennel to distract his mind from us leaving. I was worried about it at first because I didn't want him to choke but it works well. It seems his anxiety and acting out is improving.


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

His main issue was that everytime I would go in the bathroom he would pee outside the door. Everytime I went to work he would poop/pee in his kennel or if I was busy doing housework he would pee to get attention. Now he's learning more independence...though I feel guilty about some of the exercises. He has only had 2 kennel accidents in 5 days vs. Before it was every single time he went into his kennel he would pee/poop.


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh, and also, I believe the med the vet prescribed was called paxil? Its interesting the vet said a lot of the time when a dog gets anxiety its because their owner suffers from it as well...


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

That is interesting rock! Keep up the good work with him!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

A few years ago My cat started to scratch and lick herself really bad. her ears were cut up and her eyes were starting to take a toll. My vet said it was anxiety related since my schedule had changed. My cat started on Paxil and within 2 weeks she was heeled and seemed great and starting to heal. I then started to realize she would sit and stare at the wall for hours without moving. not even her toys or cat nip would get her to play. . she would be in slow motion all the time. She was not her usual self when I was around, it made me nervous. I stopped the drugs. I could not really work, except give her love at the same time, work or no work. She got better accepted my schedule and when I am busy or what not, she still sometimes scratches and gets scabbed up, its not pretty, but she seems acts happier and I decided I would rather have a playful, high maintenance kitty than a drugged up one. 

I felt bad for her being in a drugged stupor. Its really how you feel. I would say to try it and see how it works for your dog. I do wonder how old your pup is though sorry if I missed it. It may get easier as the days go by, but crate messing sucks so i can see how you want to help the pup with anything you can. Good luck!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

is there a link where you explain what is going on? As a dog behaviorist I hate putting dogs on meds and only use them in extreme cases. Most dogs can be helped without them and I would like to get the full idea of what is going on. thanks


----------

